# What are your bunnies favorite toys?



## la vie est belle (Nov 8, 2010)

This is my first bunny, and I have so many options for toys it's kind of overwhelming! I don't know what I should choose. All he has right now is a wooden chew stick shaped like a carrot but I'm not sure this qualifies as a toy, hahaha. I really need to keep him happy because I'm gone 8 hours a day and he lives by himself! 

Are there any toys that all bunnies love? Any sure-fire "you can't go wrong buying him a __*blank*__ toy!" ?

And just for fun, what is your bunny's favorite toy?


----------



## Suz (Nov 8, 2010)

paper towel rolls and my finger Muppet loves to chew on both

I have a carrot, a cat toy ball, and a parrot wooden chew toy with a bell on it. Muppet doesn't touch any of them. But she loves her toilet paper rolls!

Each rabbit is different, so good luck! Trial and error is the way to goI think...


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 8, 2010)

all three of mine get entertainment from cardboard...but LOVE the plastic cups...crumble up some paper shove it in the bottom


----------



## BrittsBunny (Nov 8, 2010)

My bun LOVES his baby toys! He has a plastic key chain and rattler (they look like dumbells lol)! 

He also loves his cat toys - you know, the little plastic balls with bells on the inside. He can easily pick them up and toss them around too!

Pieces of *bunny safe* wood blocks are also great for boredom and chewing. I scatter these throughout my room...so that it keeps him from chewing my stuff! *hopefully* :rollseyes


----------



## BrittsBunny (Nov 8, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> all three of mine get entertainment from cardboard...but LOVE the plastic cups...crumble up some paper shove it in the bottom


Plastic cups? That doesn't sound safe at all to me.


----------



## MinnieMaddie (Nov 8, 2010)

Here are some of my rabbits favorite toys.
Their box house. And you can see their books on the left side of the picture. They love to chew up books. 
http://s833.photobucket.com/albums/zz258/ctam12345/Bunnies/?action=view&current=boxhouse006.jpg

They also love these toys.
http://www.binkybunny.com/BUNNYINFO/ToyTest/tabid/65/Default.aspx
http://www.binkybunny.com/BUNNYINFO/ToyTest/ArchivedToyTests/tabid/126/Default.aspx

I also got a crinkle tunnel in the cat section at walmart that they love. They also like willow balls and baskets. And apple tree twigs. I also made them a little maze out of cardboard they they like to walk through.


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 8, 2010)

they are not plastic plastic that breaks, their a hard plastic and it is very safe...same thing as plastic baby toys but their cups


----------



## BrittsBunny (Nov 8, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> they are not plastic plastic that breaks, their a hard plastic and it is very safe...same thing as plastic baby toys but their cups


Oh okay I gotcha


----------



## Brearune (Nov 9, 2010)

A full roll of paper towels o_o leaves quite the mess to clean up, though... discovered this one once my foster bun earned free-roaming privileges... now he's confined to one room, one room that has no full rolls of paper towels ;D


----------



## bettanip (Nov 9, 2010)

The cheapest and easiest toy for rabbit, is a box. My bunny love small box very much, she keep running in and out. I don't know what makes the box really attractive, but definitely she will mess up with box by scratching and tear them apart:bunnydance:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 9, 2010)

definitely cardboard boxes and pieces of cardboard--even have some with a string thru so it can be hung. Paper towel rollers cut in half--both and object to toss or chew. We also put shredded newspaper and litter boxes for them to play and dig.


----------



## Paddy Ohara (Nov 9, 2010)

Mine loves towels. I spread it out she rearranges it and binkies on and all around it.

She also loves to shredd phone books and grocery store paper bags.


----------



## headphonesandkneehighs (Nov 9, 2010)

I cut a hole in the side of a cardboard box and then filled with cardboard. Linus loves digging at the newspaper (especially when I stash a treat in the back of the box), and all I have to do to start the fun over again is put the newspaper back in!
He also really, really loves chewing on applewood sticks.


----------



## MsBunBun (Nov 10, 2010)

My bun loves cardboard boxes, toilet & paper towel rolls..... and the hood strings from my sweat shirts. lol.


EDIT: also willow sticks :biggrin:


----------



## petlover (Nov 11, 2010)

My boy loves cardboard, his favorite is by far a paper towel roll filled with hay and some carrot pieces  We've bought him many toys over the years and he never shows any interest. 
He does have a plastic cat ball that he'll toss around every once and a while.


----------



## Tweetiepy (Nov 15, 2010)

Sigh, mine doesn't play with toys, he will chew those willow balls but to actually use something, it would have to be a fleece blanket - he just digs in this constantly and chews holes in it


----------



## Surstarky (Nov 16, 2010)

Books are mines favorite. She will rip it up then get fussy because its in her way and throw it around. A phone book is about the only thing Ive ever seen her actively play with.


----------



## maxysmummy (Nov 17, 2010)

neither of my babes seem to play with anything. i feel like i'm not stimulating them enough. my timid baby always hides in boxes but i dont think that constitutes as "playing"...

any ideas to try and entice them? i have carrot shaped chew toys, i have a cat ball with a bell in it, i giev them cardboard tubes and boxes galore... everything just seems to get chewed...


----------

